# NSD (20 string content)



## Murdstone (Dec 23, 2012)

Shahidali double toomba sitar. I don't have the other toomba attached in these pictures, but it has the same ornamentation as the back of the first. The jawari is ebony and bone. 

I've wanted one of these guys for a while, it's awesome to finally get the chance to play one.


----------



## skarz (Dec 23, 2012)

Gorgeous! 
Need some sound!!!!!
Do you gonna take lesson or just go the self teaching way?


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 23, 2012)

I have none of the resources available for lessons so as of right now it's all self and any books or videos I can come across. I've listened to the genre of music for quite some time now so I have a pretty good feel for it, but it's obviously nothing like having a teacher. For now though I'll just be fiddling around until I can successfully make sounds


----------



## ncbrock (Jan 7, 2013)

man that is beautiful. I just got one for christmas, its not nearly as nice as yours though.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 8, 2013)

Jellymirin' man.

I have always wanted to play a sitar, nice purchase!


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jan 8, 2013)

Ravi Shankar smiles from music heavens.


----------



## UnmadeDjinn (Jan 8, 2013)

Lucky you ... Looking forward to hearing some nice sounds from it (and you)


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 8, 2013)

needs a reverse headstock and blank ebony board


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, it plays like butter. Unfortunately with my living situation I won't get to play it nearly as much as I'd like to, but it's still awesome to have.


----------



## crystalmt (Jan 30, 2013)

pretty rad


----------

